# TIMELESS CUSTOM SHOP



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

What's up peeps...2005 was a good year for model building, I learned a lot from you kats by joining this forum last year and it gave me a chance to share some of my work. 

I'll be posting most of my builds for the 06 in this thread and your comments and inputs are always welcomed!

Here is my first build for the 06. 1958 Chevy Impala sports coupe I dub:

"BASKET CASE" :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That looks like shit! Excellent work! :biggrin: 

I wish I could do weathering, I just can't seem to get up the nerve to try it. Looks like you've got it figured out. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

Love the work man, good job on "Basket Case".

Question: Where did you get your continental kit for the 58? I'm building a 58 Impala "Lemonlaid" replica and I need one for it. :dunno:


----------



## jmonte (Jan 21, 2005)

nicely built. now i know where you got your idea from.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fucking nice details man.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice work

i'm diggin the skirts on the clean one, you make em?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

the red one is the new revell metal body kit. the booty kit and skirts come with it!!! their called the "club series". it even comes with the Imperials plaque.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 6 2006, 08:49 AM~4559927
> *the red one is the new revell metal body kit. the booty kit and skirts come with it!!! their called the "club series". it even comes with the Imperials plaque.
> *


shit, i'm going to have to pick that up and cut em out! Take out the "ribs" and they'd be good for the 59 and 60


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2006, 09:20 AM~4560480
> *shit, i'm going to have to pick that up and cut em out!  Take out the "ribs" and they'd be good for the 59 and 60
> *


yup


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the postive feed back! Yeah that revell diecast has a lot of nice parts. Especially the booty kit and skirts!


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

real nice work


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

real nice work


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 6 2006, 11:05 AM~4560812
> *Thanks for the postive feed back!  Yeah that revell diecast has a lot of nice parts.  Especially the booty kit and skirts!
> *


where can I get one?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

the 58 is tight.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i have my own recipe for weathering .

wannaknow :biggrin: ?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

basketcase is the shit!good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Jan 6 2006, 10:07 PM~4565114
> *where can I get one?
> *



I've seen um at Wal Mart... :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Domonator_@Jan 7 2006, 03:10 AM~4566413
> *I've seen um at Wal Mart... :biggrin:
> *


if there at wal-mart....then my wal-mart dont carry them :dunno:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Jan 7 2006, 05:11 AM~4566591
> *if there at wal-mart....then my wal-mart dont carry them :dunno:
> *



Here you go Homie...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKWT3&P=ML


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 7 2006, 12:21 PM~4567781
> *Here you go Homie...
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKWT3&P=ML
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

Shit, Nice work keep it up hommie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my 2nd build of 2006...67 rag... :biggrin: Build started last year and got to finish this past weekend since we had a 3 day weekend!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 16 2006, 11:23 PM~4638239
> *Here is my 2nd build of 2006...67 rag... :biggrin:
> *


I'm loving that. That first pic is badass looking down the side of it.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thas some bad ass work bro


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn, all those look great. 
just one thing for the next time around man,
you put the front wheels on the 58 on the back.
the front ones should have the cup.
other than that, totally sweet.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you should submit a few for our gallery 

email a few pics to [email protected]


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2006, 06:59 AM~4639510
> *you should submit a few for our gallery
> 
> email a few pics to [email protected]
> *


Thanks for the invite 1ofaknd...I'm honored! Let me get some pics together and will set sometime this week. Thanks Again!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 17 2006, 12:21 PM~4640032
> *Thanks for the invite 1ofaknd...I'm honored!  Let me get some pics together and will set sometime this week.  Thanks Again!
> *


just send em in anytime and we'll get em put up


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, here it is...my 3rd build for 2006. 57 Chevy Bel Air "Heaven Seven". Here are the specs:

Wheels & Tires: Pegasus 2 Piece Triple Gold with Chrome Dish
Paint: Boyd Orange Pearl laid over Silver Base
Interior: Model Master Sand Beige
Set Up: 2 Pumps from 63 Revell Kit & 6 Battery from 64 Revell Kit
Continental Kit: After Market "Hub City"
Engine & Trans: Stock
Trimmings: BMF & Silver Paint
Sound System: Stock :biggrin: 

Pics of the build up:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231615

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

57 came out tight


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 21 2006, 01:14 PM~4674121
> *57 came out tight
> *


x2 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 16 2006, 11:23 PM~4638239
> *Here is my 2nd build of 2006...67 rag... :biggrin:  Build started last year and got to finish this past weekend since we had a 3 day weekend!
> *


That is a nice build, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

it was cool until I saw the continental kit. At least color match it maybe


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 21 2006, 02:46 PM~4674835
> *it was cool until I saw the continental kit.  At least color match it maybe
> *


I agree! The car came out clean but It would've been better to mask off the face and back then spray it the color of the car. Then you would've had a nice gold trim ring around it. BUT I'M NOT KNOCKING IT, ITS CLEAN just my .02 cents. Keep it up.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

okay thanks...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 21 2006, 06:46 PM~4674835
> *it was cool until I saw the continental kit.  At least color match it maybe
> *


x2. i definetly have to pik up that model


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Next project in da werkz. 59 elky... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

ya got some badass models for 2006 so far, i can't wait to see what you do with that El Camino!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 8 2006, 11:37 PM~4808507
> *ya got some badass models for 2006 so far, i can't wait to see what you do with that El Camino!
> *



You've build some nice & RARE model too. That 73 Caprice is something I'll be watchin.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice shit. That 57 is bad ass.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's some updates. Decided to paint the Ekly a copper color and install a 2 pump & 4 battery set up. :biggrin: 

Gonna let the paint cure over night and I'll shoot some clear tomorrow. :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That paint is nice!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 11 2006, 06:20 AM~4824276
> *Here's some updates.  Decided to paint the Ekly a copper color and install a 2 pump & 4 battery set up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna let the paint cure over night and I'll shoot some clear tomorrow.  :0
> *


lookin clean so far.. i like da pumps.. whered u get em??..


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 11 2006, 10:46 AM~4826366
> *lookin clean so far.. i like da pumps.. whered u get em??..
> *



Those pumps are from Pegasus...I should know cuz I gave um :biggrin:

El Camino cuming out Nice!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice El Co!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Domonator_@Feb 11 2006, 05:56 PM~4826431
> *Those pumps are from Pegasus...I should know cuz I gave um  :biggrin:
> 
> El Camino cuming out Nice!
> *


the 1s dat come in a 2-pack?..


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 11 2006, 11:42 AM~4826655
> *the 1s dat come in a 2-pack?..
> *



My badd homie, those pumps came from Hoppin Hydro's and they come with 4 pumps.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn Will you got some nice stuff coming out! I've been so busy, I haven't even finished my 8 yet. Putting a lil O.T. tonite, hopefully can get most of the major stuff out of the way. BTW, you still got the rims? LMK, call me up, I'll swing by tomorrow if anything.... Gonz


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 12 2006, 02:40 AM~4831597
> *Damn Will you got some nice stuff coming out! I've been so busy, I haven't even finished my 8 yet. Putting a lil O.T. tonite, hopefully can get most of the major stuff out of the way. BTW, you still got the rims? LMK, call me up, I'll swing by tomorrow if anything.... Gonz
> *



Sup dawg, sorry man ran out of the Pegasus 2 piece rims. FYI Hobby Corner in Pucks Alley now carry Pegasus products. Went there yesterday and saw a few sets of them rims. Talked to the owner and said he'll be bringing in more stuffs because he's been sellin um fast. Check it out, there open 7 days a week.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a few updates of the 59 elky...I decided to 2-tone the ride and test fitted the under carriage.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a few more pics with the BMF & 1st coat of clear.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the white looks good on that, lookin really good, cant wait to see the finished pics :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, here is the finished car/truck 59 Elky :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a few more :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 That turned out sweet as hell! Nice work on the BMF, and the paint. Hell, the whole build looks BADASS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 16 2006, 09:47 PM~4864790
> *:0 That turned out sweet as hell! Nice work on the BMF, and the paint. Hell, the whole build looks BADASS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! I'm glad you liked the color. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

man that fuckin elco is sick :thumbup:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

Elcamino came out nice! :thumbsup: 

I thought you were going to use the 59 continental kit? Either way, I like it. 

You should have posted a pic with the bed cover. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

tight El Co!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

very clean cuhzin.. wut kinda paint is dat white??..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 17 2006, 05:23 PM~4870686
> *very clean cuhzin.. wut kinda paint is dat white??..
> *



Duplicolor Frost White.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 18 2006, 08:27 AM~4873090
> *Duplicolor Frost White.
> *


and masking tape??.. im using white crayola water-color to do da side trim on muh bubble-top.. werks pretty fucken good.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks tight!! Damn, you guys over there have all these exotic colors from the can... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my next project...77 Chevy dubbed "El-Monte" :biggrin: Got most of the body work done, just needs to perfect a few more spots.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 26 2006, 02:08 AM~4927883
> *Here's my next project...77 Chevy dubbed "El-Monte"  :biggrin: Got most of the body work done, just needs to perfect a few more spots.
> *


very nice.. wut r da plans for dis??..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 26 2006, 09:19 AM~4930921
> *very nice.. wut r da plans for dis??..
> *


Nuthin special...the kit is a snap tite kit but I'm gonna take crack in painting some patterns. Hopefully it will turn okay since I've never done it before. I'm tryin to find some samples & ideas. :biggrin: 

Only one I found is from a Japan Lowrider Magazine :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Check out cardomain.com, I think I've seen a couple patterned out 76/77 Montes on there.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I might get one of those 77 MCs at Hobby Lobby 2morrrow. There having a lil sale again.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my newest build, not a low~low but I thought I'd try somethin different. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a badass Camaro!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

bad ass models. love the 59 elko


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Haven't build anything for awhile so I figured I'll finish where I left off. 77 MC. 

I really f#@k up my first paint job so had to paint stripp off the car and re-did some of the body work. :uh: 



















Here is the new paint job. Mixed some Boyd Lime Green and Bright Yellow, over white primer base. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

GOT DAMN, I like that color!!!! Badass man, I see your takeing it old school with the bolt ons. Thats cool. I was just about to start on a 70 impala old school the pans ans spinners. 
Nice, very nice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 22 2006, 09:53 PM~5654673
> *Haven't build anything for awhile so I figured I'll finish where I left off.  77 MC.
> 
> I really f#@k up my first paint job so had to paint stripp off the car and re-did some of the body work.  :uh:
> ...


so i guess u aint gonna do patterns on this one


still looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 23 2006, 01:56 AM~5655329
> *so i guess u aint gonna do patterns on this one
> still looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, nah I'm gonna hold off in doing any patterns for now. Tryin to kick start my self in building again. :biggrin: 

Did you get a chance to visit Ron's shop this past weekend?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 23 2006, 09:39 AM~5656803
> *Thanks bro, nah I'm gonna hold off in doing any patterns for now.  Tryin to kick start my self in building again.  :biggrin:
> 
> Did you get a chance to visit Ron's shop this past weekend?
> *


sounds good.

naw i havnt been 2 the shop homie

when i do go i'll let u know 

and i'll see if i could take pics of what he's done for ya


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some updates on El-monte. Painted the interior and test fitted the body and chassie. Still gotta BMF the trims. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my New Project...65 Linky Rag...I'll probably go with a stock color combo Jet Black with Red Interior. Kit is not as detailed but different.



















Motor...


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice detail love how the molding is missing and you see the mount holes......thats tight hommie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Painted the black base coat, BMF the trims, & clear coated the car. Gonna let it cure for a few days and in the mean time will start the other stuffs. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fucking SICK.  Thats awesome.


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]- (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i want 1 of those. does that come with an uptop?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats lookin gangsta


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's sweet. Nice work on the rear quarter scripts


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 30 2006, 12:00 PM~5695244
> *that's sweet.  Nice work on the rear quarter scripts
> *


Thanks, those R the tires I got from you a few months back. Finally got a chance to use um. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 30 2006, 01:59 PM~5695665
> *Thanks, those R the tires I got from you a few months back.  Finally got a chance to use um.  :biggrin:
> *


damn, that's right. Those wide white look good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that lincoln rocks, love the wide whites :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

very clean looking ride that Lincoln is! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is the finish product, didn't put too much time into this build cuz I kinda lost interest half way through. :uh: 






































Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nicely done dude ! Whats next for 2006


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 6 2006, 02:21 PM~5726822
> *nicely done dude !  Whats next for 2006
> *


Thanks bro! Not sure what's next.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Lincoln and the Monte look sweet as hell, nice work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that linc is fucking pimp!! Very nice.


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

:0 Nice lookin builds homie. Can't wait to see what else is in store for your rides


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im lovin that mc and the lincoln


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

i just picked one of those continetals up


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 9 2006, 03:09 PM~5742490
> *i just picked one of those continetals up
> *


 :thumbsup: Post some pics when you start buildin.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Next build...63 Galaxie...not a traditional but still a classic :biggrin: 

Still debating what color to spray. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: I'm seeing a orange/gold color?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2006, 08:35 PM~5744275
> *:thumbsup:    I'm seeing a orange/gold color?
> *


Thanks! I'll consider that combo. Thinking of building a 70's style lolo. Might use some supreme's for the shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Your model's are tight bro. I'm lovin the Elko and the Lincoln, I'll be watching the Galaxie.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2006, 08:35 PM~5744275
> *:thumbsup:    I'm seeing a orange/gold color?
> *



Here are some samples I found in LIL...

post-5415-1131516019[1]


post-12885-1134332236[1]


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2006, 08:35 PM~5744275
> *:thumbsup:    I'm seeing a orange/gold color?
> *



Here are some samples I found in LIL...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> Here are some samples I found in LIL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 9 2006, 06:08 PM~5744077
> *Next build...63 Galaxie...not a traditional but still a classic  :biggrin:
> 
> Still debating what color to spray.  :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my daily driver I finished a few days ago...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Clean Daily.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

KB Toy store has a going out of business sale, so I picked up three 62 Catalina for $4.00 each and decided to chop one of the roof and test fit it on one a 62 Imp.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin very good homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is something I'm building on the side while I finish up the bomb build off.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin good man. What the color plans for it


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:21 PM~9386392
> *Lookin good man. What the color plans for it
> *












 

I missed your model sale, I wanted some of your resin kits but I hope things gets better with your daughter bro.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice Man. And sorry about missin out, thanks for the wishes to bro.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

What kit did those wheel come from ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 6 2007, 01:56 PM~9391206
> *What kit did those wheel come from ?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the wheels from the 41 chevy truck kit....

hey wil, you gonna add the side trim too??


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 08:29 PM~9393716
> *looks like the wheels from the 41 chevy truck kit....
> 
> hey wil, you gonna add the side trim too??
> *



Yes Sir...I'll probably do the skirts too...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:27 PM~9386424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like the one i'm doing but with hideaway headlights and sunroof and skirts too :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

My Bomb Build Off Entry. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :around:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 12 2007, 03:57 AM~9433488
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :around:
> *


x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 07:34 PM~9473123
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Putting the 67 on hold and will build a 58 for the March Show. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A little sanding and test fit some boot


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=68429

uffin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:17 AM~9475191
> *http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=68429
> 
> uffin:
> *


Thanks but I'll work with what I got. The red boot came from a 58 diecast, just need to sand & re-shape.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see this roll out of "Timeless garage"


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Got the belly painted with the first coat.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 17 2007, 10:13 PM~9475176
> *A little sanding and test fit some boot
> 
> 
> ...


  gonna be nice homie....


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 12 2007, 12:02 AM~9433187
> *My Bomb Build Off Entry. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro.... nice hydro set up and love the color scheme...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

It's been a while since I build anything...so here is something I did this past weekend since it was a three day for me. 1964 Ford Galaxie. :biggrin: 

Nothing fancy, just something to get me going again.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like it....now get to building... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 6 2008, 05:50 AM~11021353
> *I like it....now get to building...    :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin: bout time.....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 12 2007, 04:02 AM~9433187
> *My Bomb Build Off Entry. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





CLEAN TRUCK MAN! what did u use for the wood detail?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 6 2008, 01:08 PM~11022799
> *CLEAN TRUCK MAN! what did u use for the wood detail?
> *


It came with the kit...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 23 2007, 11:53 PM~9518977
> *Got the belly painted with the first coat.
> 
> 
> ...


I had this project stored on the shelf for awhile and decided to get at it again.

Did some BMF on the belly and some of suspension parts. I also primed and prepped some parts to be painted tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bout damn time fukker.... now u gotta build all those kits u been buyin from me and gregg :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

*WET PAINT! * :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that chevy truck is hella nice and the 58 is lookin good to


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DID YOU PRIMER???????? LOOKS LIKE THERE'S WHITE SPOTS STILL!! OR MAYBE THE FIRST COAT?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11049189
> *DID YOU PRIMER???????? LOOKS LIKE THERE'S WHITE SPOTS STILL!! OR MAYBE THE FIRST COAT?
> *


Yup, I used white primer and shot only one coat late last night. I'll check on how the paint looks when I get home from work and probably shoot another coat if need to. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks nice homie can't wait to see it done


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11050496
> *Looks nice homie can't wait to see it done
> *


X-2 BRO, I LIKE THAT RAG GALAXIE 2 !


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That 58 is looking clean :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's something I put together real quick while I'm waiting for the paint on the 58 to dry. 

I bought this kit a while back in the clearance section for $2.50 thinking I'd find some engine goodies but didn't find anything worth keepin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... i saw that kit before.... its a shitty kit..... but nice build homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a kit I was working on this past weekend. I wasn't really feeling the GREEN paint job so I stripped it off and re-shot it. This should be another quick build. 

I fabricated a bed cover and got some wheels from Rollinoldskoo :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how do those wheels look on the truck??? show a pic homie....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11100666
> *how do those wheels look on the truck??? show a pic homie....
> *


Can't right now....I just shot the clear coat. I'm gonna let it dry overnight.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll see if i can stop by tomorrow after work... i finished a little early again today....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I finally figured out how to use my new camera. Thanks to Rollinoldskoo, I now know how to take micro pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11100666
> *how do those wheels look on the truck??? show a pic homie....
> *


Thanks for the hook up on them wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice mini's homie keep pics coming.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Painted the interior and test fit on the cab. I think I'm gonna wrap up this build by tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good homie.... need a radio face? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that truck the color now looks better than the green tho i did like the green to


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 02:28 AM~11109648
> *looks good homie.... need a radio face?  :biggrin:
> *


I PMed you about them quite a while ago....I need a sheet of them....Hook me up.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik lil truck


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11117797
> *sik lil truck
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm done...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

better pic to show off those rear bumpers homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 10:22 PM~11117950
> *better pic to show off those rear bumpers homie
> *


59 Elcamino bumpers! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: still on for saturday? call me homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, *mista_gonzo*

where the fuck u been man....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 10:30 PM~11117983
> *  :thumbsup:  still on for saturday? call me homie
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:17 AM~11117938
> *I'm done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK LITTLE TRUCK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Some Outdoor Pics. Testing my new camera. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

much better pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

damn homie i love that camaro!








where did u get the rims?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11127873
> *damn homie i love that camaro!
> 
> 
> ...


Pegasus Chrome Irok Rimz...  

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWL59&P=7


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

thnx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That little truck came out sweet Time!! Keep up the sweet work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11129251
> *That little truck came out sweet Time!! Keep up the sweet work homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 11 2006, 12:15 AM~6345062
> *Here's another project I'm working on.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


This is a project I started almost 2 years ago and lost interest. I originally painted it Root Beer Brown but didn't feel the color so I stored it away. Now that I got all of the paint removed I'm ready work on it again and finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bout time u bring it back out.... looks like i got u on a roll again..... gotta represent


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't go wrong with *Classic Jet Black*... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :no: :no: :wow:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11320670
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Nice.
> *


x-2 what color trim and interior??


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11320723
> *x-2 what color trim and interior??
> *


Silver Trim and Gray Interior...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

*Painted the Trims and Clear Coated the Hood & Trunk*. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

KKKKKLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNN BRO!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A Little Update.. :biggrin: 


































Still need to sand and re-clear.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean man! nice work.


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

nicee trunk setup :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:58 PM~11368356
> *A Little Update.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


battery covers look good :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good homie. Where'd u get the boot?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11368964
> *Lookin' good homie. Where'd u get the boot?
> *


65 Imp...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup man,

It must take a lot of time and patience for building them tight models. I remember doing some in Hawaii and they are in boxes under my Uncle's house, but they are nowhere near your caliber. Tony and Jojo were the ones that got me hooked the first time. Hey but if you need help getting some stuff from Peagasus hobby shop, hit me up bro, its just down the street from where my pad. :biggrin: You bout to make me bust out again. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 17 2008, 11:53 PM~11369951
> *Wassup man,
> 
> It must take a lot of time and patience for building them tight models.  I remember doing some in Hawaii and they are in boxes under my Uncle's house, but they are nowhere near your caliber.  Tony and Jojo were the ones that got me hooked the first time.  Hey but if you need help getting some stuff from Peagasus hobby shop, hit me up bro, its just down the street from where my pad.  :biggrin: You bout to make me bust out again. :biggrin:
> *



Yup I remember Parker and Jojo doing it back in the dayz...bobby pin hoppers LOL. We all have to remeber our roots. :biggrin: 

Yup I'll hit you up on them Zenith as soon as I payoff the extras I did on the TRE. Might have a spot on the Super Show if everything falls into place.

As for the Jada Imps... I've seen them at Sante Alley in Downtown L.A.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: ANYMORE PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm Done...*DADDY LAC*  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 SICK HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

really nice and boot looks like a nice fit !


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

pretty cherray


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie....I like...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!!! :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Next on the werk bench... 56 Ragg... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what boot is that??? i used a 62 bel air boot on mine..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 22 2008, 02:47 PM~11414005
> *what boot is that??? i used a 62 bel air boot on mine..
> *


I got it from an old Jada diecast.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

aahhh i c thnks homie.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11413932
> *Next on the werk bench...  56 Ragg... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A little update... 

Put some color & hinged the trunk yesterday; 

Last Night I BMF the trims

This morning shot the 1st coat of clear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good fucker.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

i ended up wrapping up the chassis on my nomad last night too :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

very nice combo paint colors! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

oo daym came out nice
:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice! i like the choice in color! lookin KILLA!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a quick build I'm doing... :biggrin: 

*PIMP MY RIDE* 
































:0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that nice also lovin the caps on the wheels


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL remines me of the 90 with the civic and beretas ,LOL bad ass paint on it. i realy wana keep seeing this one .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 27 2008, 10:55 AM~11452810
> *Here is a quick build I'm doing... :biggrin:
> 
> PIMP MY RIDE
> ...


 :roflmao: that crossed my mind when i saw it in chris' van sunday


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Yup... we think a like...

Anyways...Car is done... I think this is the fastest I've ever built a car... Finished it in one day! :0 

Nothing Fancy... Curb Side...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww.... i pictured it with a black phantom top  looks crazy still tho homie


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

haha thats dopee! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11458359
> *awwwwwwwwwww.... i pictured it with a black phantom top look. :0
> 
> Might do another quick build and finish this up; but for now... back to the 56 rag. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 27 2008, 11:39 PM~11458175
> *Yup... we think a like...
> 
> Anyways...Car is done...  I think this is the fastest I've ever built a car... Finished it in one day!  :0
> ...



I LOVE THIS RIDE!!!! ITS SO DAMN SWEET !!

its some total different then all other rides here.......just what i want to build tooo !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2008, 04:25 PM~11425020
> *very nice combo paint colors on the 56!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2........... very nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11458584
> *Yup... Gotta luv them old skool phantom top look.  :0
> 
> Might do another quick build and finish this up; but for now... back to the 56 rag.  :biggrin:
> ...



:0 :0 do it!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds Wilson. I need to get back to finishing up some of my projects...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 30 2008, 02:04 PM~11479611
> *Nice builds Wilson. I need to get back to finishing up some of my projects...
> *


Thanks Bro... Once you get settled in with your new job I'm sure you'll be back in the swing in building more rides!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm Done... *56 Rag *  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 nice! looks awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome Tri 5. lookin clean!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys! I really appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my next build up... Ol Skool Drifter Datsun 510. I laid the base paint a few years ago but never got around finishing it. I found a set of wheels that I think will good for this ride so I pulled the car from the shelf and ready to finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm Done...

*Ol Skool Drifter Datsun 510*  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11596740
> *Looks good man!!
> *



X 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey where u get them wheels from :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 09:35 PM~11596775
> *hey where u get them wheels from  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 6 2007, 07:47 PM~7194479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Here is something that I started 2 years ago. I'm trying to dig up old projects and finish them. 

Another Ol Skool Drifter... :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 13 2008, 11:49 PM~11597307
> *Here is something that I started 2 years ago.  I'm trying to dig up old projects and finish them.
> 
> Another Ol Skool Drifter...  :0
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

cherray datsun
:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

VERY nice builds time.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11658529
> *VERY nice builds time.....
> *


Thanks Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A little update on the Toy Coupe...

I wasn't feelin the old paint job so I stripped it and re-painted it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuck Yeah thats what im talkin about...That looks way better Time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

that corolla is a beast!
:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 21 2008, 08:33 PM~11659380
> *nice work
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm Done....

*73 Mango Drifter*  w/ left hand steering. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool pair of old school imports


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice choice with gas prices these days! looking good Time


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2008, 08:59 PM~11672232
> *Nice choice with gas prices these days! looking good Time
> *


 :roflmao: Your right about gas prices... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11673052
> *:roflmao:  Your right about gas prices...  :biggrin:
> *


yea :angry: kept me from goin to the meetin yesterday.... did u go?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's been coming down here, it was $3.25 when I was out tonight.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11673076
> *It's been coming down here, it was $3.25 when I was out tonight.
> *


i put $100 @ $4.18/gal. this mornin.... REGULAR


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I was re-organizing the shop today and decided to take some pics of my past builds since they were out of my display case.... This was before I knew how to air-brush and how to use clear coats.

These are the first 3 lowriders I've ever built... Staight Paint on Plastic with out primer or BMF.. They may not look much but they mean a lot to me since this is where it all began for me :biggrin: 

I used the compressed canned air and generic testors airbrush... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

post more of them :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 12:28 AM~11673084
> *i put $100 @ $4.18/gal. this mornin.... REGULAR
> *


Lucky fuckz. $4.32 for reg. here. I put gas in my 4cyl Tacoma as soon as it reaches 3/4 tank. So I don't really feel it all at once.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

My 57 line up...

57 Pro-Build...










57 Rag... AMT










and finaly my 57 Snap Tight...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 11:33 PM~11673100
> *post more of them  :biggrin:
> *



It's coming...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.hawaiigasprices.com/retail_price_chart.aspx

well $4.18 is the lowest i've seen in months.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

My 62 Bubble with Impala Tail Lights.. :0 


















62 Rag... a replica of a car in our car club...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

63 Stocker...










64 Rag Non-SS










65 Rivie with no Clear Coat  










67 Rag... w/ Shiety Boot...










70 Imp...Copper Tone


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Promo's Promo's Promo's....

79 Caddy...










79 Monte w/ Hollywood Top..










80 Monte...










76 Glass House...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11673150
> *Promo's Promo's Promo's....
> 
> 79 Caddy...
> ...


all from me :tears: :tears:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Gotta Luv the AMT 64's :biggrin: 


























Pro-Built 64


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 12:52 AM~11673157
> *all from me  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 22 2008, 09:55 PM~11673160
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


serious.... he bought them all off of me and painted them.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

And finally...

Die Cast Caddy...










Caprice Rag...










94 Impala... Remounted to the side mirrors to look like a 95...










My Bomb Build Off Entry :biggrin: 










































































That's it...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: Wow man great style. Ilove those amt 64s too. Its good to see somebody else build a non SS style 64, I like them alot better ans its a great way to make it stand out


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11673163
> *:0  :thumbsup: Wow man great style. Ilove those amt 64s too. Its good to  see somebody else build a non SS style 64, I like them alot better ans its a great way to make it stand out
> *


Thanks man... yup it was a bitch mounting and shaping the moldings. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

told u to post those rides up  bout time u did it.... looks great man


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:04 AM~11673174
> *Thanks man... yup it was a bitch mounting and shaping the moldings.  :angry:
> *



:0 For mine I just shaved the SS trim off and freehand bare metal foiled it on :biggrin: it was a bitch too but it worked. what do you use for molding?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 nice builds homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 12:05 AM~11673177
> *told u to post those rides up  bout time u did it.... looks great man
> *


Yup...thanks for helping me get back into building.

Now what to build next. :dunno: 





































Some of these kits it is a bitch to get too..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:19 AM~11673207
> *Yup...thanks for helping me get back into building.
> 
> Now what to build next.    :dunno:
> ...


I see,my LEVINS. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11673185
> *:0 For mine I just shaved the SS trim off and freehand bare metal foiled it on  :biggrin:  it was a bitch too but it worked.  what do you use for molding?
> *


I used Styrene Plastic strips... You got pics of your? U must have steady hands to freehand the moldings...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11673213
> *I see,my LEVINS. :biggrin:
> *


Yup Yup...I'll see ya in a few weeks


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:24 AM~11673220
> *Yup Yup...I'll see ya in a few weeks
> *


Trying to work it out. Having problems requesting off for that weekend. But if i don't fly up that weekend. I'll be up there soon.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds Will... sell me one of those 60's. You got my text about the Toy? I need to post up some of my recent work, but been to busy w/work, and I picked up a "real" new toy myself.... Gonz


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 23 2008, 01:37 AM~11673291
> *Nice builds Will... sell me one of those 60's. You got my text about the Toy? I need to post up some of my recent work, but been to busy w/work, and I picked up a "real" new toy myself.... Gonz
> *


Sorry bro... didn't get your text but I hope you found me a 1:1 Toyota Mango... LMK on the 60 we can trade for something...  

Gotta see your new toy...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

how much for the 55 cameo or the 65 imp :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

fuck ther some realy bad ass cars in here , lookn real good with that yellow 64 remindes me of gepsie rose .<hint hint.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

My next project... *ACE RYDAH*  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 27 2008, 12:56 AM~11712915
> *My next project... ASS RYDAH    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice builds! and I finally see your stash of kits.
Am I contributing to your addiction? looks like there no more room for any more kits! I better not sell you any more :biggrin: 

Laters, Chun


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Sep 27 2008, 12:42 AM~11713018
> *Nice builds! and I finally see your stash of kits.
> Am I contributing to your addiction? looks like there no more room for any more kits! I better not sell you any more :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wow... I'm honored your 1st post is on my topic...LOL :biggrin: Still waiting on the list of kit to contribute.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 27 2008, 12:14 AM~11712956
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bastard.. :biggrin: You and your ass grass...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 10:14 PM~11712956
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A Little Update... :biggrin: 

Base Coat... 










1st Coat Clear...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the blue...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: 
x2!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 5 2006, 09:48 PM~4557971
> *What's up peeps...2005 was a good year for model building, I learned a lot from you kats by joining this forum last year and it gave me a chance to share some of my work.
> 
> I'll be posting most of my builds for the 06 in this thread and your comments and inputs are always welcomed!
> ...


in a few years you should tear the car down and do a "Resto" on it :cheesy: that would be cool to see, kinda like a real car where you pick it up as a POS and resto it and order all new parts n shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 30 2008, 04:37 AM~11736217
> *A Little Update...  :biggrin:
> 
> Base Coat...
> ...


what color is it homie?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice ACE!, the color kinda looks like the 64 I built....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 30 2008, 03:37 AM~11736217
> *A Little Update...  :biggrin:
> 
> Base Coat...
> ...


looks badass..


keep it up!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Berry Nice Homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cant wait 2 see the ace done homie. its lookin bad as hell already


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 09:37 AM~11749557
> *cant wait 2 see the ace done homie. its lookin bad as hell already
> *


Thanks big homie but I'm might have to put this on hold for now... I got my Vegas Super Show trip coming up next week! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Besafe on your trip up to the show ! Get lots of pics for us all to enjoy and get ideas off of !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sup, u talked to ur homie yet bout that other ace?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 11:37 PM~11736217
> *A Little Update...  :biggrin:
> 
> Base Coat...
> ...


lookin sick homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11752896
> *sup, u talked to ur homie yet bout that other ace?
> *


He's going to the storage center this weekend to check, I'm going too so I'll see what other goodies he has and will get back to you.


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 1 2008, 11:01 PM~11756854
> *He's going to the storage center this weekend to check, I'm going too so I'll see what other goodies he has and will get back to you.
> *


I'll See U Sunday.


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

And I only accept Cash...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

61 lookin sick bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a project I started on the side. I wanted to build another Old Skool Import Tuner but this time a dragster... Called the BEAST! I'm gonna try and fit a small block V8. 

Thanks to rollinoldskoo for the wheels and tires. 









I needed to tub the rear end so I can fit a wider rim...

































Hopefully it'll look something like this when I'm done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good so far man cant wait to see it done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11906466
> *Here is a project I started on the side.  I wanted to build another Old Skool Import Tuner but this time a dragster...  Called the BEAST!  I'm gonna try and fit a small block V8.
> 
> Thanks to rollinoldskoo for the wheels and tires.
> ...


thanks for the woodie body..... already getting chopped up :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 07:54 PM~11906556
> *thanks for the Woodie... :roflmao:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 18 2008, 06:30 PM~11906863
> *I'm glad your enjoying your Woodie... :roflmao:
> *


u gave it to me.... don't bend over next time :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good!! Love them old school import drag cars.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11906891
> *u gave it to me.... don't bend over next time  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the paint on that 61 :yes:

the import isnt my thing but it will look wild all tubbed with a blower and what not


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 19 2008, 12:12 AM~11907840
> *:thumbsup: love the paint on that 61 :yes:
> 
> the import isnt my thing but it will look wild all tubbed with a blower and what not
> *


Thanks Bro... I too am not a tuner fan but I thought I'd build something other than Lowriders for the next model contest we're having in Hawaii. Thanks for the compliment on the 61.. I' better put it back in the werk bench and finish it before I put more time on this Datusn :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11907823
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 09:33 PM~11906891
> *u gave it to me.... don't bend over next time  :biggrin:
> *


And you wanted me to come to Wilson house :nono: :rofl: I give ya a call about the goodies.... Looking good Wil. LMK when your free so I can come up to spray my Civic


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 19 2008, 12:52 AM~11907928
> *And you wanted me to come to Wilson house :nono:  :rofl: I give ya a call about the goodies.... Looking good Wil. LMK when your free so I can come up to spray my Civic
> *


Anytime after work 4:30 p.m.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11907928
> *And you wanted me to come to Wilson house :nono:  :rofl: I give ya a call about the goodies.... Looking good Wil. LMK when your free so I can come up to spray my Civic
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Here is a project I started on the side. I wanted to build another Old Skool Import Tuner but this time a dragster... Called the BEAST! I'm gonna try and fit a small block V8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a quick paint job I did today. 79 Caddy. I'll probably wrap this build up by tomorrow. :biggrin: 

Body Work...shaved off the side trims.









Base Coat & BMF 









Indoor Shot with first Coat of Clear.









A Few Out Door Pic...

















I'll try to lay another coat of clear before I leave for work and assemble everything by tomorrow.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking good, Wilson. Time for me to go clean up my workbench and start building again. :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 02:51 AM~11912442
> *looks good
> *


Looking Fresh man nice build :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 19 2008, 05:07 PM~11913254
> *Looking good, Wilson. Time for me to go clean up my workbench and start building again. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11923951
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a little something I'm building for a local build off we're having here in Hawaii. It's a one month build off and I got the car thru a gift exchange.










I decided to Chop the roof and go for a RAT ROD look. :biggrin: 










Still needs a lot of body work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn good job so far homie :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 19 2008, 04:11 PM~11911150
> *Here is a quick paint job I did today.  79 Caddy.  I'll probably wrap this build up by tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> Body Work...shaved off the side trims.
> ...



:0 REAL NICE HOMIE, YOU DONT SEE TOO MANY 79 LACS NOWADAYS


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 09:52 PM~12528452
> *damn good job so far homie :0
> *


Thanks... How's your coming along? 

The next meeting is around the corner! hno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Laid the Primer and will try to lay the base paint later tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 1 2009, 01:44 PM~12578319
> *Laid the Primer and will try to lay the base paint later tonight.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the caddy in primer again too in the background?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 03:53 PM~12578380
> *is that the caddy in primer again too in the background?
> *


Werd...Wanted to re-paint her. I'll prob start on it again after I'm done with this 49 ford since I have a dead line. 

How's your build off coming along?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  hopfully in primer soon.... gotta get some white primer and Tamiya Yellow


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12582150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit man that looks perfect :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats dead on the money man...very rattish!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12582186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!...


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Rat-Man I think you have heard your calling, :thumbsup: nice Job!!!
laters, :biggrin: Chun


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 2 2009, 02:08 AM~12582150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats gangster


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm done... nothing fancy. Everything Box Stock except for the chop roof. :biggrin: 

My first for 2009. :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

clean


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2009, 11:21 AM~12601643
> *clean
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 26 2008, 02:20 AM~12529235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy looks sick bro .this one pictured is my homies nice caddy


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 26 2008, 12:20 AM~12529235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Re-painted the car... and just shot the clear coat. Still needs a little sand & buff. :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the caddy looks pimp and these are bad ass


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11911150
> *Here is a quick paint job I did today.  79 Caddy.  I'll probably wrap this build up by tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> Body Work...shaved off the side trims.
> ...


\




damn...im lovin this..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jan 6 2009, 01:34 AM~12619424
> *\
> damn...im lovin this..
> *


me too!! if you ever want to part with it....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Done.... :cheesy: 

2nd for 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12647649
> *Done.... :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd for 2009  :biggrin:
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: Great looking caddy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN BRO THE CADDY IS CLEAN ! AND T HAT 49 FORD IS SICK ALL BLACK SATIN !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Jan 8 2009, 07:50 PM~12647680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 8 2009, 11:03 PM~12647857
> *Thanks again for the side mirrors.  :biggrin:
> Thanks!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some damn nice tapework on that 2-tone :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 11:51 PM~12647690
> *DAMN  BRO  THE  CADDY  IS  CLEAN  !    AND  T HAT  49  FORD  IS  SICK  ALL  BLACK SATIN  !
> *





x-2 killer work bro


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12647649
> *Done.... :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd for 2009  :biggrin:
> ...


Ummmm........WOOOOOOOW...So damn clean man.Props to you bro!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12647649
> *Done.... :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd for 2009  :biggrin:
> ...


VERY CLEAN!!! NICE WORK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 8 2009, 07:46 PM~12647649
> *Done.... :cheesy:
> 
> 2nd for 2009  :biggrin:
> ...


damm thats sick .....what makes it better its my car :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good as always timemachine


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a project I'm putting together for a build off we are having locally in Hawaii. The theme is VW. I'll probably go with a two tone paint scheme.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sweet homie..... :nicoderm:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:32 PM~13025897
> *Here is a project I'm putting together for a build off we are having locally in Hawaii.  The theme is VW.  I'll probably go with a two tone paint scheme.
> 
> 
> ...


      I think i am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!! Brah that is a killer color what Paint is that???? The wheels are sick. I will be watching this build very closely.. please keep us posted....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 17 2009, 03:32 AM~13025897
> *Here is a project I'm putting together for a build off we are having locally in Hawaii.  The theme is VW.  I'll probably go with a two tone paint scheme.
> 
> 
> ...





nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

X2....I likin it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:32 AM~13025897
> *Here is a project I'm putting together for a build off we are having locally in Hawaii.  The theme is VW.  I'll probably go with a two tone paint scheme.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks KOOL, WILSON. Love dat kolor,LOL. Hey Gilbert, just told me. Is it true? Hobby Co. closed down?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 17 2009, 08:38 AM~13027577
> *Shit looks KOOL, WILSON. Love dat kolor,LOL. Hey Gilbert, just told me. Is it true? Hobby Co. closed down?
> *


That's the official word from our meeting, so the model contest in March has been cancelled. 

Gregg is gonna try and set a Pacific NNL sometime this summer. Try and do it once a year thing.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Feb 17 2009, 01:32 AM~13025897
> *Here is a project I'm putting together for a build off we are having locally in Hawaii.  The theme is VW.  I'll probably go with a two tone paint scheme.
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin dope i want to do a vw soon gota find a good kit


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

VW is lookin' damn good, love that color!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the lil bug is sweet bro, rims fit perfect


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2009, 11:19 AM~13028396
> *the lil bug is sweet bro, rims fit perfect
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Not even one week and you started already! Looking good bro.
Gee where did that Herbie kit come from? :biggrin: and you still lookin for more huh? :around: 

Laters, Chun


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Feb 18 2009, 12:19 AM~13036340
> *Not even one week and you started already! Looking good bro.
> Gee where did that Herbie kit come from? :biggrin: and you still lookin for more huh? :around:
> 
> ...


CHUN, if you have any more. I want one tooooooo. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Feb 17 2009, 11:19 PM~13036340
> *Not even one week and you started already! Looking good bro.
> Gee where did that Herbie kit come from? :biggrin: and you still lookin for more huh? :around:
> 
> ...


This build off is due next month & I wanna make sure I have enough time to finish it. LMK on the other VW kits you may have. Oh yea... thanks again for the Herbie kit.


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

:biggrin: Blast from the past.

Paint, foil, some wires.
No Photo Etch was harmed  

LAters, Chun


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Feb 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13047347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks Good!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0
That one looks very good, very very very good!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love VW's...nice model Bro...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for all of the postive feed backs!... This is my first VW and kinda liking it more. :cheesy: 

Here is my sample...










But I'm gonna do a Hard Top Version. Laid my 2nd color and will do a two tone. I plan to color match the interior & rag top with a sand color.

Hopefully I can Clear Coat & BMF the body sometime this weekend, then I'll tackle the interior & motor.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> Thanks for all of the postive feed backs!... This is my first VW and kinda liking it more. :cheesy:
> 
> Here is my sample...
> 
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

*Out Door Shot*...


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

damm thats clean


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Supertight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Great looking BUG!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Clean VW homie. Is that the Herbie kit? Man I need to get back to building. I wouldn't mind building a bug.... love the sliding rag action!
So whats up w/the pic in you avator? The new ride coming to the 808?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 2 2009, 02:03 PM~13155248
> *Clean VW homie. Is that the Herbie kit? Man I need to get back to building. I wouldn't mind building a bug.... love the sliding rag action!
> So whats up w/the pic in you avator? The new ride coming to the 808?
> *


  That's from the photo shoot with LRM.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 2 2009, 01:01 PM~13155835
> *  That's from the photo shoot with LRM.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 05:34 PM~13157207
> *:0  :0
> *


How's your VW Coming... these are due on the 15th of this month. :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 1 2009, 10:13 PM~13148166
> *Out Door Shot...
> 
> 
> ...


This the true meaning of _*"hot sh!t"*_ I love every bit of it!! Thanks for sharin' this one ans all the others!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 08:45 PM~13159763
> *This the true meaning of "hot sh!t" I love every bit of it!! Thanks for sharin' this one ans all the others!!!
> *


I'm glad you like it bro...  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

:biggrin: Looks nice! 
Wish I  could BUILD like you and Gil... you two pros of da 50th state,
Whoops forgot LB808 too.

You sure are quick. Hopefully there will be a show for you to enter it in at the Hobby Company now the Hawaii Craft Suppy Place.
Not bad, I went to check it out. Models have gone up in price, ouch! 

Laters, Chun


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Mar 5 2009, 12:24 PM~13189508
> *:biggrin: Looks nice!
> Wish I   could BUILD like you and Gil... you two pros of da 50th state,
> Whoops forgot LB808 too.
> ...




toms a pro project starter lol :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Mar 5 2009, 08:24 AM~13189508
> *:biggrin: Looks nice!
> Wish I   could BUILD like you and Gil... you two pros of da 50th state,
> Whoops forgot LB808 too.
> ...


I'm glad we have these monthly build offs... makes me look forward to our montly meeting. I'm sure Glenn has something good cooking up since he's the VW guy. :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THE BUG LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 5 2009, 07:39 AM~13190180
> *I'm glad we have these monthly build offs... makes me look forward to our montly meeting.  I'm sure Glenn has something good cooking up since he's the VW guy.  :0
> *


I just came back from seeing Glenn's VW...  
Lookin sweet.
VW Drag Dune Buggy in Inca Gold

Laters, Chun


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

sickk vdub!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Our model club here in Hawaii is a having a 32 Ford build off and here is my entry. :cheesy: 

Hopefully I can get myself to start building some Lolo's soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 22 2009, 08:38 PM~14267653
> *Our model club here in Hawaii is a having a 32 Ford build off and here is my entry.  :cheesy:
> 
> Hopefully I can get myself to start building some Lolo's soon.
> ...


That looks bad ass!


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

W :biggrin: W, someones going for da gold!
Looking good.

For some reason I thought was going be whitewalls and rat paint.

Laters, chun


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Jun 24 2009, 08:58 PM~14290254
> *W :biggrin: W, someones going for da gold!
> Looking good.
> 
> ...


Couldn't find the right set of wheels... how's yours coming along?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

New Project.... :biggrin: 

Just a quick build...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice color combo homie uffin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks.... :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 5 2009, 03:17 PM~14385928
> *New Project....    :biggrin:
> 
> Just a quick build...
> ...



verry nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 5 2009, 06:17 PM~14385928
> *New Project....    :biggrin:
> 
> Just a quick build...
> ...





:0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy: 


















Out Door Shot...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick..... hows the jeep? :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 07:27 PM~14521026
> *looks sick..... hows the jeep?  :biggrin:
> *


It's getting there... still needs a lot of work. Hopefully I can finish it by next month.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i just picked up one from gregg this afternoon


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

This is what's currently on the work bench... I need to finish these old projects before I start on any new ones.  



> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Sep 26 2008, 11:56 PM~11712915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to re-do this car cuz the trunk wasn't a convertible... also had to re-paint it. No clear yet...









And finally 64 Rag started over a year ago...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 07:44 PM~14521184
> *i just picked up one from gregg this afternoon
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pathfinder looks killer bro!! Cant wait to see more on that Jeep!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 20 2009, 12:48 AM~14521910
> *Pathfinder looks killer bro!! Cant wait to see more on that Jeep!!
> *



X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 19 2009, 08:50 PM~14521924
> *X2
> *


X3sick bro sick


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 08:48 PM~14521910
> *Pathfinder looks killer bro!! Cant wait to see more on that Jeep!!
> *


Thanks bro... hopefully it'll look something like this when I'm done: 










I started off with a Wrangler Jeep and fabricated the back half.  

Another club build off we're having here in Hawaii...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:38 AM~14267653
> *Our model club here in Hawaii is a having a 32 Ford build off and here is my entry.  :cheesy:
> 
> Hopefully I can get myself to start building some Lolo's soon.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
I like this one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 19 2009, 05:37 PM~14521116
> *It's getting there... still needs a lot of work.  Hopefully I can finish it by next month.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i wanna see this one... looks like a very interesting build. so you doing the full ornaments on the hood and the crazy paint schemes and all?... so everything doing bro...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spumonte_@Jul 20 2009, 03:37 AM~14523259
> *:biggrin: i wanna see this one... looks like a very interesting build. so you doing the full  ornaments on the hood and the crazy paint schemes and all?... so everything doing bro...
> *


Sup Pare Felli Fel... Long time no see... yup I got the horses and horns LOL... LMK when your ready to paint that Lexan... Got your PM.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 20 2009, 02:43 AM~14523192
> *:0  :0  :0
> I like this one!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

someone cought the bug again :biggrin: theres been alot of nice work comein outa this thread over the past couple weeks  


i cant wait to see that jeep done, it looks crazy already bro :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Another Quick Build... this is something I would have rolled in the early 90's. Phantom Top Chevy... :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 19 2009, 07:51 PM~14521255
> *This is what's currently on the work bench... I need to finish these old projects before I start on any new ones.
> Had to re-do this car cuz the trunk wasn't a convertible... also had to re-paint it.  No clear yet...
> 
> ...


A little update on my 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 05:46 AM~14715624
> *A little update on my 58  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



58 looking clean!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 9 2009, 01:57 AM~14715636
> *58 looking clean!!
> *


Thanks.. and thanks for the 58 decals your sent a while back...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 06:02 AM~14715640
> *Thanks.. and thanks for the 58 decals your sent a while back...
> *



You are welcome. Waiting to see another caddy come out of the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 9 2009, 02:04 AM~14715642
> *You are welcome. Waiting to see another caddy come out of the shop. :biggrin:
> *


nah... I wanna finsih up all of started projects befoe starting anything new...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 is clean! 



nice work so far


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A few more updates... still need to finish up the motor and set up... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Time Machine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 9 2009, 08:51 PM~14721539
> *Lookin good Time Machine. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro...
Your yellow 58 build off motivated me to finish mine... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14721539
> *Lookin good Time Machine. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14721572
> *Thanks Bro...
> Your yellow 58 build off motivated me to finish mine...  :biggrin:
> *


Glad I could give u a little push. I can't wait to c urs done.  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 06:48 PM~14721504
> *A few more updates... still need to finish up the motor and set up...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie.... u really got the bug back..... where's the jeepney? :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 9 2009, 10:49 PM~14722420
> *damn homie.... u really got the bug back..... where's the jeepney?  :biggrin:
> *


All Right! Your back on line... :thumbsup: 

Jeepney's moving slowly... I'll prob work on it again once I'm done with this 58...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The 58 and the c1500 is looking sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 04:46 AM~14715624
> *A little update on my 58  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 9 2009, 09:48 PM~14721504
> *A few more updates... still need to finish up the motor and set up...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull model!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 11 2009, 06:27 AM~14734108
> *Beautifull model!
> *


X2 looks timeless bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys... :cheesy:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow I missed your thread last nite, but DAMN 58 is looking SICK bro!!! Love the color....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

*My Ghetto Photo Booth...** 







*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey tm 58 looks badass bro keep it up homie shit makes me wanna do mines now good insparation to do build one good job     :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 15 2009, 04:19 PM~14778514
> *My Ghetto Photo Booth...
> 
> 
> ...


*

That's one bad '58 Homie!

*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2009, 03:38 PM~14778907
> *That's one bad '58 Homie!
> 
> 
> *


X-2........


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like the photo booth..... nothin like 2 turntables.....


----------



## Lowondough 808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice job!
Chun


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my new project... Our local club in Hawaii got another build off and the theme is 

*Low Rod/Pro Touring*

Here is my entry...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

A little update... :biggrin: 

Almost done with the BMF. 









Still need to sand & buff the clear...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Hopefully I can pick up the LT5 motor from Lowondough 808 soon & some airbags from rollinolskoo :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

are those the 19's in the back or the 23's???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14915886
> *A little update... :biggrin:
> 
> Almost done with the BMF.
> ...


sick color combo homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2009, 06:42 PM~14922707
> *sick color combo homie
> *


LMK on the air bags bro... :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

That red color is SWEEEEEEET! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 30 2009, 07:53 AM~14926408
> *LMK on the air bags bro...  :cheesy:
> *


i'll bring some with me to work tomorrow and we can hook up afterwards


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is something I put together today... nothing fancy... more curb side...

Old Skool Tuner 1987 Honda CRX :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks cool homie good work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

the 58 is clean as hell bro, the deuce is looking tight with those shoes, and the crx is pretty sick.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

We have another club build off and our theme is Trucks... Decided to do an Old School style mini with a 1975 Datsun truck... I'll shoot another base coat later tonight and hopefully clear coat.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool mini so far.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 29 2009, 02:55 PM~15814894
> *We have another club build off and  our theme is Trucks... Decided to do an Old School style mini with a 1975 Datsun truck...  I'll shoot another base coat later tonight and hopefully clear coat.
> 
> 
> ...



damn... lookin good bro... datsun truck? or toyota? or chevy luv? trucks huh? ill try make one for the next meeting.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 01:01 AM~11400056
> *I'm Done...DADDY LAC   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! that lac is sexy :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Something I put together this past weekend. LEXUS VIP...


----------

